# Halloween Invasion



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2013)

Invasion of the Bee Ghosts.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

Nothing like a good pair of boo bees on Halloween, I always say.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2013)

Geez, that one made my eyes water, or was it my mouth. Isn't that, the gal on Three's Company. I think her name was Crissy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Geez, that one made my eyes water, or was it my mouth. Isn't that, the gal on Three's Company. I think her name was Crissy.



I don't think it is (Suzanne Somers) but she _does_ look a lot like her.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't think it is (Suzanne Somers) but she _does_ look a lot like her.
> 
> View attachment 2812



Is that Suzanne Somers now??  ...  she would look less scary without that  face lift.  JMO


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Is that Suzanne Somers now??  ...  she would look less scary without that  face lift.  JMO



She's regularly listed as one of the "disasters" of face-lifts and Botox usage - it's a shame, because she looked SO much better before.

Here are a few Before-and-After shots - you decide. Personally I think she looks like a Muppet now ...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2013)

Very few people who have gotten face lifts have actually looked better after the surgery.  A rubber-looking face isn't sexy!   You want to take your finger and poke her face,  like a marshmallow. 

This is one of the few to me,  Marlo Thomas ... great job!








Another, the former first lady, Betty Ford, had a very successful facelift.  She looked unbelievable after her surgery.

... but so many look ... BLAH!


----------



## TICA (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, I've already bought one box of goodies to prepare for the trick or treaters - problem is that I keep digging into the box.   I'm gonna weigh a ton by the time Halloween actually gets here if this keeps up.


----------



## Fern (Oct 3, 2013)

Celebrating Halloween leaves me cold. Why Kiwis have taken it up, is beyond me. I gave up on it after a few years of kids coming to the door, *expecting *a treat, ask for a trick and they stand with their mouth open, completely taken aback.


----------



## Anne (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe Marlo Thomas was one who didn't overdo the facelifts, etc.   Seems like once they start, they keep going for perfection and it gets worse instead of better.  They end up looking so bloated and even older than before.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Early Halloween.....


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2013)

my old favorite ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 4, 2013)

Love that Pappy


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 4, 2013)

_Love yours too Bonnie:lofl:_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2013)

*



*


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 17, 2013)

Bought 3 bags of different little choccy treat packs to ward off the evil spirits from up the road.  Cost me a fortune compared to what I usually pay for chocolate.  Talk about the high price of extortion these days!  

I hate the whole Halloween thing, it's totally sicko to me, but there's 5 kids in that family and I sure don't need the risk of getting them offside with me so I'll pay up and shut up.   ... and they won't be getting all of them  !!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't care much about Halloween, but I do buy around 6-8 bags of 'fun-sized' candy bars to give out to the neighborhood kids.  Once I run out of candy, the lights go out.  By that time there are older teens coming around from other neighborhoods.  I think at a certain age, they should just go to a party with their friends, or at least stick to their own neighborhoods.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm lucky there is just the one family with kids living nearby now.  The streets behind me have a few but they didn't venture this far last year so hopefully they won't cross the open ground and brave the Plovers and the dark to wander down this far this time either.  Fingers crossed.

Putting the lights out doesn't work, it's daylight until nearly 8pm and my house is never lit at the front anyway, I live in the back half of it now.
The steetlamp lights the outside of it and that and copious amounts of noisy gravel to cross is enough to dissuade prowlers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2013)

My neighbor _really _gets into it every year.  He digs a grave in his front lawn and has skeletons popping up, dummies hanging from the trees, spider webs draped over everything.  He'll sit in his driveway at a table with a rotary saw, and have fake bloody arms and hands, etc.  He'll wear really scary masks while he does it, and family and friends have their own parts and play along.  It's a late night event for them, and they have a ball doing it.  The kids scream to the top of their lungs in fright, by the time they get to my house, they're happy to take their candy and get over the shock, lol.  I won't even go over there, too gorey and spooky for me.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, well I'd move! 



Never understood that dress up stuff.  Halloween was never mentioned here and only seen in movies orf TV shows and completely alien to us.  Wish it had stayed that way.  It's only marketing driven.  No one over 15 likes it but they cave in to the kids who really just see it as a way to make more than usual nuisance of themselves and get free lollies.  

Last year one of the kids came back next day demanding trick or treat.  He had not the slightest clue what it was about and thought that  all he had to do was go to a door and ask and he'd be showered in sweet gifts.  He was devastated when I explained that he could only do that one night per year. He even asked why only one night!? ... he'll do well at Centrelink. 



It's not our tradition and has no place or meaning here.

Apparently they do it in the UK.  I've had Scots ancestors and friends for decades but never once was it mentioned. I only heard that they uphold it there recently, strange the Europeans didn't bring the tradition with them when they first settled the country isn't it?


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 18, 2013)

Halloween has always been one of my favorite holidays. I've lived in the country for the last 16 years so far from town we don't get any trick or treaters.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2013)

No Halloween activity in my mostly adult neighborhood,  with only my grandkids within walking distance.  ..so  no trick or treaters come around except for them.  Has been like that for years.  
I usually buy one little bag of candy just in case.  But the local schools/ churches and kids clubs have organized Halloween parties for anyone interested.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 18, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## TICA (Oct 18, 2013)

I like Halloween.  It is a chance for kids to dress up in costumes that they probably wouldn't ever have a chance to do otherwise.  I used to spend days helping my offspring make their costumes.  It isn't all about the candy and treats, it is a chance for the little ones to "become" someone or something else for one night of the year.  A sanctioned role play of sorts.  I like to think it is a first "acting" experience for them and I get a real kick out of oooohing and awwwwing when they come to the door.  I'm sure for a lot of the kids it is the only time they are allowed out after dark and actually get to spend the evening with Mom or Dad doing something specifically for them.  

I do agree that after a certain age they should stop.   I won't give candy to anyone that isn't dressed up so when the teenagers show up with a bag and no costume they are out of luck.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 19, 2013)

.

Halloween Special 





(Over 150,000,000 views)

Michael Jackson - 'Thriller'


*http://tinyurl.com/oako5d4

.*​


----------



## Michael. (Oct 20, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2013)

Kids these days.....


----------



## Michael. (Oct 22, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## Michael. (Oct 24, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## That Guy (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Oct 25, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Oct 28, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## That Guy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh oh .....


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween 2013.

   

.​


----------



## Michael. (Oct 31, 2013)

.

*A real classic for Halloween

http://tinyurl.com/yhgp2lz

.
*​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2013)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

**



*​


----------



## That Guy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------

